# Bunny's Nail came off



## LoveMyRabbit0910 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok, tonight my bunny was playing & running around my room. I noticed some blood on his paw. So,I checked it out and I saw one of his nails were missing. It must have gotten caught on something & ripped off while he was running. I called a local vet, asking for advice because I won't be able to get there. They said they would call me back, but never did. I put some cold water & a rag on it, trying to get all the blood off, but he was going bananas! Should I be worried? Is this going to get serious? Will he get an infection? What are the signs to look for, in an infection? Is there anything else I can do at home? If I used peroxide, will that be a bad idea? Sorry so many questions. I've had my rabbit for over a year & a half & nothing like this has happened before. I have Nail clippers here. But I've always been so afraid to clip them, because he's so squirmy. I didn't want to cut his nails too short and hurt him. But now i'm feeling bad that I never clipped them. If I did, this wouldn't have happened today.



Anyways, thanks in advance to anyone who helps me! I just get stressed out over every problem!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 5, 2011)

The nails need to be clipped at least every other month. Some grow faster than that and others grow slower, so, it's a judgement call. Shouldn't be a problem, but keep an eye on it just in case.


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank you! Whenever I have a problem with my Bunny, I like to come here because I can see you all know so much about Buns! Elvis is my first bunny, so when I see something new, I don't want to risk it.


----------



## missyscove (Apr 5, 2011)

He should be just fine. Cleaning it up was a good idea and if you have some neosporin (without painkiller in it - ingesting the painkiller isn't good for them) you can put that on to help prevent infection. As long as he's walking on his paw he'll be alright. If he seems really sensitive to it, consider an oral painkiller.

Unless he's walking around on some really rough surfaces, you should definitely be trimming his nails. Get someone to hold him for you; consider wrapping him up in a blanket "bunny burrito" and pulling out one foot at a time. You can also try getting a vet or someone experienced to show you how to do it.


----------

